# Rate me 16M 6'1



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

Rate me?


----------



## androidcel (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## kirbyparks (Apr 15, 2019)

hard mew and hope


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

kirbyparks said:


> hard mew and hope


yea I am mewing, started recently.


----------



## kirbyparks (Apr 15, 2019)

dont get too carried away in looks tbh, to wrap the whole package u need to be able to be NT and have a social circle. no point in improving u 1-2 points when u cant even talk.


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

kirbyparks said:


> dont get too carried away in looks tbh, to wrap the whole package u need to be able to be NT and have a social circle. no point in improving u 1-2 points when u cant even talk.


Yeah I know. I'm not a virgin but like I feel like I should be lol.


----------



## Krezo (Apr 15, 2019)

kirbyparks said:


> hard mew and hope


JFL at listening to that charlatan mike jew. mewing is cope and doesn't do shit.


----------



## kirbyparks (Apr 15, 2019)

Krezo said:


> JFL at listening to that charlatan mike jew. mewing is cope and doesn't do shit.


not just mewing but improving posture and raising ur hyoid bone so u dont look like a skinny fat fuck. also chewing has made progress for me ngl


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 15, 2019)

Where did you post this nigger?


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> View attachment 41163
> 
> Where did you post this nigger?


what?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> what?


Which subreddit did you post it at nigger?


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Which subreddit did you post it at nigger?


r/truerateme


----------



## androidcel (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> r/truerateme


link to your post?


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

androidcel said:


> link to your post?


why?


----------



## androidcel (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> why?


I want see what rates you got at reddit


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

androidcel said:


> I want see what rates you got at reddit


deleted the post but I got rated 4.5 by most , 5 by 1 person and a 4 by another. Generally whenever I get rated it's a 4.5


----------



## G O D (Apr 15, 2019)

Average 5/10


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 15, 2019)

kirbyparks said:


> dont get too carried away in looks tbh, to wrap the whole package u need to be able to be NT and have a social circle. no point in improving u 1-2 points when u cant even talk.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 15, 2019)

below average


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

androidcel said:


> below average


least I'm not a virgin boyo


----------



## androidcel (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> least I'm not a virgin boyo


slayer


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

androidcel said:


> slayer


tow when you have to fuck younger girls to ascend.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> tow when you have to fuck younger girls to ascend.


What was its age?


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> What was its age?


15 year olds.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> 15 year olds.


Weak.
sub14 toilets or death.


----------



## Krezo (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> least I'm not a virgin boyo


You are lying. Your profile view is subhuman and you lack harmony. Unless you like to fuck ugly landwhales.


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

Krezo said:


> You are lying. Your profile view is subhuman and you lack harmony. Unless you like to fuck ugly landwhales.



I'm tall
I date younger girls which makes my height even more important as all the boys they're age are shorter.
Follow Red Pill
I date girls who's ethnicity is less desirable ( middle eastern, phillipino, Slovakian, Hungarian)
Low inhib


----------



## Wool (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> I'm not a virgin


Why am I cursed incel.


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

Wool said:


> Why am I cursed incel.


what?


----------



## Wool (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> Rate me?



looks like average kid you see in uk


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

Wool said:


> looks like average kid you see in uk


yeah, how did you know I'm from the uk?


----------



## Wool (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> yeah, how did you know I'm from the uk?


I didn't. What part of UK (pm me if you don't want to post in chat).


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 15, 2019)

ogre

go er


----------



## Krezo (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> I'm tall
> I date younger girls which makes my height even more important as all the boys they're age are shorter.
> Follow Red Pill
> I date girls who's ethnicity is less desirable ( middle eastern, phillipino, Slovakian, Hungarian)
> Low inhib


Congrats then.


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

Krezo said:


> Congrats then.


and I'm pretty good at being manipulative. When I was "friends" with these girls and orbiting them, I learnt how the older guys tricked them into fucking them.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 15, 2019)

Facially psl 3.5-4, it's over.


----------



## Wool (Apr 15, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Facially psl 3.5-4, it's over.


well its not, because hes not a virgin


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Facially psl 3.5-4, it's over.


it's not because im not a virgin.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> it's not because im not a virgin.


Keep coping bro..


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> Yeah I know. I'm not a virgin but like I feel like I should be lol.



if you are not virgin there is hope for many of us.
No offense.
Anyway my tips is seeing a surgeon for ears and profile (So you can fix jaw and nose) and all is done.


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> if you are not virgin there is hope for many of us.
> No offense.
> Anyway my tips is seeing a surgeon for ears and profile (So you can fix jaw and nose) and all is done.


none taken. I'd gladly be the proof that 80% of incels are fake fags who need to take the red pill.


medialcanthuscel said:


> Keep coping bro..


keep blaming it on your looks bro.


----------



## Fat cunt (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> Yeah I know. I'm not a virgin but like I feel like I should be lol.


if this dude can get laid then we al can jfl


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> if this dude can get laid then we al can jfl


yet the large majority will continue to be a virgin.


----------



## nestivv (Apr 15, 2019)

5/10 fix ears and nose


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

nestivv said:


> 5/10 fix ears and nose


Yeah ears and nose is my priority. I'm mewing to see if that can save my chin but if not I'll have to get a genioplasty


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> Follow Red Pill


----------



## Blitz (Apr 15, 2019)

Many of my friends seem to ascend with younger girls hope so no time to rope.


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

Blitz said:


> Many of my friends seem to ascend with younger girls hope so no time to rope.


thats what I did.


The Dude Abides said:


>


lmao fag


----------



## Autist (Apr 15, 2019)

4/10, it's over


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 15, 2019)

Your front is normie but what in the name of fuck is that side profile?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 15, 2019)

Don't listen to these toxic inkels! You look stunning boyy! I can see you have a great personality. One updoot for you kind stranger. Xoxo?


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 15, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> Your front is normie but what in the name of fuck is that side profile?


it's baddd I know. Gonna get on minox when I'm 17 to beardfraud.


----------



## Einon (Apr 15, 2019)

BigLGonnaBurnInHell said:


> I date girls who's ethnicity is less desirable ----*Slovakian, Hungarian*


Aren't they basically white?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 15, 2019)

Wool said:


> Why am I cursed incel.


Get lean


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 15, 2019)

When girls think you're "cute", it's over.


----------



## Madness (Apr 15, 2019)

2/10


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 15, 2019)

Low T/10


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 15, 2019)

I nose mog you 

4/10 
Get lean and get rhinoplasty ASAP


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 15, 2019)

OP is a giant fag and looks like his face is melted


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Apr 15, 2019)

you look like a clown. if you put on a red honker nose and some paint youd make a perfect clown, sorry bro it is what it is


----------



## SubhumanIncel (Apr 15, 2019)

why the fuck do you guys advise to mew which doesnt do jack shit instead of going jaw surgery + lefort 1 way? most of us incels me included are mouth breathers which means recessed maxilla and weaks jaws and chin.
why the fuck do you guys advise to mew which doesnt do jack shit instead of going jaw surgery + lefort 1 way? most of us incels me included are mouth breathers which means recessed maxilla and weaks jaws and chin.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 15, 2019)

below average


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 16, 2019)

SubhumanIncel said:


> why the fuck do you guys advise to mew which doesnt do jack shit


They are coping retards.


----------



## NormieKilla (Apr 16, 2019)

Og re

Go re

Go er
Just kidding mate, a rhino+otoplasty would do a wonder to your face.


----------



## BigLGonnaBurnInHell (Apr 16, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> you look like a clown. if you put on a red honker nose and some paint youd make a perfect clown, sorry bro it is what it is


honk honk still not a virgin like you.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 17, 2019)

OP


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 20, 2019)

If this guy has no hope I'm just going to rope now


----------



## iprayforascension (Mar 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 2, 2020)

its fully over, oh my god


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------

